# Esquema interno del flyback BSC 22-N0817



## hember (May 5, 2015)

Hola. solicito esquema interno del flyback.          Muchas Gracias


----------



## yosimiro (May 5, 2015)

*Tal vez* lo encuentres en este video.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/diagramas-flyback-121783/#post952511


----------

